
Research shows Bitcoin 2017 rally caused by single whale - wslh
https://cryptovest.com/news/bitcoin-btc-2017-rally-caused-by-single-whale-research-shows/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21440549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21440549),
which was posted earlier and has the URL that this article copies from.

~~~
wslh
How "dupes" are handled? Several times I submitted an article than a few hours
later somebody else posted but my submission was, I think, never reposted.

I see this now where I posted 21 hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21472394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21472394)
and then I see the same article one hour ago getting traction
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480777)
the title is different because mine was the original one.

------
techstrategist
I think that Bloomberg is a better url.
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-04/lone-
bitc...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-04/lone-bitcoin-
whale-likely-fueled-2017-price-surge-study-says)

~~~
roenxi
Bloomberg is threatening me with a "last free article" notice.

If people want that article they can go upvote it instead.

